# My wife needs a modern helmet that can fit a ponytail. Please help.



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

My wife has her old favorite Giro helmet. We have been unable to find one of the "Full Coverage" helmets that can fit a ponytail. "Full Coverage" is the kind where the back of the helmet goes way down towards the base of the skull.

I ride with women who:

French braid off to one side.

Pigtails.

Bob cut.

But my wife would like her MTB ponytail exactly where she wants likes it, so she just about needs a helmet with a hole for a ponytail.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

I wear the Fox Flux and a pony that seems to be about where your wife wears hers. Works great for me. Is that full coverage enough? 

The Flux used to come in more "women's" colors in the S/M and S/XS, but I don't see that anymore.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

littlebird said:


> I wear the Fox Flux and a pony that seems to be about where your wife wears hers. Works great for me. Is that full coverage enough?


Yes! We will go to the shop and try some on. She is considering racing a few times this year, and needs more protection.

Any other ideas are welcome, thanks in advance from both of us.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Giro Xara mountain bike helmet is what I've used and it has a hair port for ponytails.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*giro rocloc*



sooshee said:


> Giro Xara mountain bike helmet is what I've used and it has a hair port for ponytails.


I have the Giro Xen, looks like the older model of the Xara. The Xen has the rocloc4 and the Xara, rocloc5. I also wear my ponytail high, and this system works for me.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

OK. I promised that I would report back with the results of extensive ponytail/helmet interface studies.

After making the rounds of local bike shops (support your lbs) and borrowing various helmets, she decided on the Giro Phase. The 2014 model has trail maps and California Bear, so that made it all the better.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Blackies Pasture said:


> OK. I promised that I would report back with the results of extensive ponytail/helmet interface studies.
> 
> After making the rounds of local bike shops (support your lbs) and borrowing various helmets, she decided on the Giro Phase. The 2014 model has trail maps and California Bear, so that made it all the better.


UPDATE:

My spouse wanted another new helmet after seeing some of the deeper rear protection helmets (aka enduro style), and we once again did the rounds of all the shops. We paid particular emphasis to Specialized, because they have their womens line of helmets and advertise "ponytail compatibilty". 
However, she ended up choosing a Giro Cartelle MIPS.

The features she likes are "ponytail compatibility", the colors on the straps match her bike (no small thing), the way it doesn't seem to hit any of her glasses, and the somewhat smaller size aka "reduced mushroom factor". Also, she likes the extra long visor for when the sun is bright.

The color she chose, white, is described as "the least dumb color".

We both were very happy the Cartelle is also available in MIPS, which is now the only version available.

I like the deep rear protection (enduro style), the adjustable visor, and 363 grams.

Pictures will be posted of "ponytail compatible" when we have a moment.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I ride with a pony tail and like my Troy Lee Designs A1. I have a ridiculously small head so I ordered 6 different helmets from Amazon, took them each out for a ride around my neighbourhood and chose the one that felt the best. I was actually surprised about the A1... I thought from the specs that it would be too big but it's perfect 👍. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Update to update: 

We cannot remember why she chose the "Cartelle" over the "Montara", a more expensive helmet, but with more features. It was definitely one she tried on, and my spouse recalls it just may be that she liked the fit of the Cartelle.

Also, just reading back, I see that she has chosen 3 Giros in a row. Complete coincidence. It may just be that fits best for her. Myself, I am best fit by Uvex for no reason I know of.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

what, no helmet exit for the ponytail?

cut her hair!!


----------

